# Roller questions



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

Hi guys. I am new to this pigeon hobby and would like some help. I received some birds from a distant relative, four rollers to be exact. They are about 8 weeks old now and I've had them for 2 weeks now (got them at 6 weeks old, still squeaking). Three days ago, they escaped out of the loft while I was at work and my brother was showing the birds to my nephew. Even without training them, they knew how to use the trap door to get back into the loft. Yesterday I let the birds out again and they flew again for 45mins or so before returning. Now to the real questions:

How old before the rollers actually start rolling? Yesterday, I noticed two of the birds would do a slight angled dive where they hold their wings up above their head for a sec or so before continuing in their flight. What is that?

How do I "kit" them or teach them to fly together? If I fly them everyday, will they learn to roll faster?

Thanks ahead of time to anyone who is willing to help a new pigeon lover.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Saku,fly them everyday,twice if you get the chance. See what they have got to offer. Once they get into the roll cut them back to every other day. It takes a few weeks to see the roll ,if they have any. Always fly them hungry. You cant run on a full stomach. lol
g/l


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

velo99 said:


> Saku,fly them everyday,twice if you get the chance. See what they have got to offer. Once they get into the roll cut them back to every other day. It takes a few weeks to see the roll ,if they have any. Always fly them hungry. You cant run on a full stomach. lol
> g/l


Thanks for the reply. I guess there aren't many roller fans here. So is that delayed "wings above head, tall up" position where they look like they're slowing down and about to fall down part of the rolling process? I've been letting them out every night about 1 hour before sunset while they're very hungry and they usually stay about 30-45 mins but they spend about 15-20 mins just roosting on rooftops. Can you mentor me a little? I am 14 years old.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes that's part of it doesn't mean they'll b good rollers but shows intentions. Try not fly to late may fly off in dark. Train to come to food & coop with whistle & join your local pigeon club & closest roller club. Ross


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

saku4me said:


> Thanks for the reply. I guess there aren't many roller fans here. So is that delayed "wings above head, tall up" position where they look like they're slowing down and about to fall down part of the rolling process? I've been letting them out every night about 1 hour before sunset while they're very hungry and they usually stay about 30-45 mins but they spend about 15-20 mins just roosting on rooftops. Can you mentor me a little? I am 14 years old.


More of a homer guy than a roller guy but I do have rollers. Yes, that maneuver they are doing is a prequel to them rolling. You'll never know if you have a good roller until they are about 6-24 months old depending on the strain. Velo99 is a true roller man, befriend him and pick his brain if he is willing.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats called a tail ride. They usually go from that to little flip,maybe. They will do a lot of wierd stuff before they actually start to roll.


----------



## thatshimman (Mar 8, 2010)

Mine took forever to even do a tail ride but now they're doing quick little flips. I've heard of some families taking 6-8 months before even seeing anything. That would drive me nuts!


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

That's good to hear since they are about 2 months old and are doing the tail ride already. Hopefully they'll roll in a couple months. thanks for all the replies.


----------



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

It all depends on the family of birds you have. Certain families come into the roll sooner than others. Some birds can come into the roll at a few months while others you gotta wait a year to a year and half to see what they are really made of!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Great to see the junior's performance. Seeing this it seems that its from a good strain....when I used to have Rollers, they used to START learning only after 8 months....

WOW!! 2 months.......more to come.....eager to hear them ROCK and ROLL


----------

